# Is my cockatiel split to pearl?



## albinosilver (Aug 26, 2017)

Are these "ghost pearls" on my cockatiel's back or is it just regular grey colouration? I don't know what his parents were but I know he was always grey so I know he isn't pearl. But could he be split to pearl?


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

I don't know the answer to your question but he sure is a beautiful bird!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Those are ghost pearls, so he might be split to pearl. But the pearl gene isn't the only thing that can cause ghost pearling, so it's also possible that he's not split to it. I have several birds with ghost pearling who aren't split to pearl, and one with ghost pearling who's proved that he IS split to pearl.


----------



## albinosilver (Aug 26, 2017)

tielfan said:


> Those are ghost pearls, so he might be split to pearl. But the pearl gene isn't the only thing that can cause ghost pearling, so it's also possible that he's not split to it. I have several birds with ghost pearling who aren't split to pearl, and one with ghost pearling who's proved that he IS split to pearl.


What other genes could cause it? Or does it just occur randomly?

Edit: his beak also has pink on the sides and he has stray white/yellow feathers on the back of his head. Not sure if that means anything.


----------



## Lore (Dec 5, 2016)

If he has stray white and yellow feathers on the back of his head, that are not part of his crest, he could carry the pied gene 

Not sure if ghost pearls might be part of specific splits, or if they can appear randomly.
But your 'tiel is a very handsome one!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The "spot gene" can cause it. There might be other things that can do it too, but they haven't been identified. Here's some info on the spot gene: 
http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.com/info/breed-spotgene.html

Also an article on split signs that has some pics of birds who have ghost pearls but aren't split pearl:
http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.com/info/breed-tielsplits.html


----------

